
Scientists avoid gender bias when they know they’re being tested for bias - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/scientists-avoid-gender-bias-when-they-know-theyre-being-tested-for-bias/
======
jphw
Why is there this implicit assumption that there needs to be exactly 50% of
each gender?

